# Suggestions for a QCTP



## kvt (Oct 23, 2014)

Newbe here,   New to the site and new to machining, or at least have not touched a lathe or mill in over 30 years.   I was given a Sherline 4000 series lathe and a 5400 mill with a few accessories.  I have been playing around with them and have made me a Riser tool post, but have found that I think I want a QCTP for it.   Problem is most I have seen seem much to large for a little lathe.   (hay it works for what I need at least for now).   Also looked at making one, but one thing I read was that you could purchase for cheaper than making them, especially when you would have to purchase most of the tools, like the one to do dovetailing, and boring etc.    Yea,   I have to get a bunch of tools.   I have already purchase a 4jaw chuck and have a 3jaw self centering and a few tool holders, and tools,   Both HSS and a couple fo carbide tipped ones.   So any suggestions on tools would be greatly appreciated to.  KVT


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Oct 23, 2014)

kvt said:


> Newbe here,   New to the site and new to machining, or at least have not touched a lathe or mill in over 30 years.   I was given a Sherline 4000 series lathe and a 5400 mill with a few accessories.  I have been playing around with them and have made me a Riser tool post, but have found that I think I want a QCTP for it.   Problem is most I have seen seem much to large for a little lathe.   (hay it works for what I need at least for now).   Also looked at making one, but one thing I read was that you could purchase for cheaper than making them, especially when you would have to purchase most of the tools, like the one to do dovetailing, and boring etc.    Yea,   I have to get a bunch of tools.   I have already purchase a 4jaw chuck and have a 3jaw self centering and a few tool holders, and tools,   Both HSS and a couple fo carbide tipped ones.   So any suggestions on tools would be greatly appreciated to.  KVT



Sherline sells one..

http://www.sherline.com/2250inst.htm


----------



## kvt (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.   I did go back and review it, but I read a couple of articles/post while searching and they seem to say it was overpriced for what you got and did not work that well.   So I though I would see what people here thought was a good one for the sherline.   If it turns out that is the best QCTP for it. then I will look at it some more.   I just saw something from A2Z CNC that says it fits the Sherline and they even have the Riser block for it.  I do not know much about QCTPs and especially for one like this.   Anyone have a Sherline and use a QCTP that they like.


----------



## LEEQ (Oct 23, 2014)

You might try Little Machine Shop. I don't know if oxa is too big for a sherline, but I like my Tormach wedge type set from there on my 7 x 12.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Oct 28, 2014)

kvt said:


> Thanks for the reply.   I did go back and review it, but I read a couple of articles/post while searching and they seem to say it was overpriced for what you got and did not work that well.   So I though I would see what people here thought was a good one for the sherline.   If it turns out that is the best QCTP for it. then I will look at it some more.   I just saw something from A2Z CNC that says it fits the Sherline and they even have the Riser block for it.  I do not know much about QCTPs and especially for one like this.   Anyone have a Sherline and use a QCTP that they like.



I had one of those on a Sherline I had (A2Z)  It was great, fit well and worked fine.  I'd suggest looking at that one.

Looks like a set of the A2Z on ebay is about $90 shipped.


----------

